# Welche Herrenuhrenuhr tragen Sie



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte euch gerne fragen, welche Herrenuhrenuhr tragen Sie?

Automatik
Quartz
Handaufzug

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2021)

ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin 
sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
eine zweite für die Arbeit.



			https://www.chronext.de/rolex/cosmograph-daytona/116508/V31670?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo4mqm6TH9AIVhqZ3Ch3aygs-EAQYByABEgIclfD_BwE


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.


Hallo Nagel, und darf ich dich fragen, wie viel hast du für erste deine Automatik Uhr bezahlt?
Deine zweit Uhr , welch hast du in Visier, kostet ca. 75.000 Euro.

Gruß Waldemar


----------



## Ralle (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.
> 
> ...


Ist ja irre, die hab ich auch, aber in Platin mit Brillis. 

Hast du die auch von @Markus geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.
> 
> ...


Stark.. die habe ich auch. Trage ich aber nur auf Arbeit.

In meiner Freizeit habe ich das hier um den Arm 









						MAD Paris Personalisierte pre-owned x Richard Mille 'RM67-01' Armbanduhr Mit Saphirglas - Farfetch
					

Shoppen MAD Paris Personalisierte pre-owned x Richard Mille 'RM67-01' Armbanduhr mit Saphirglas




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe seit 30 Jahren folgende:
https://de.casio-shop.eu/p/a168wa-1yes/

Kann alles (was ich brauche), macht alles mit, mit der kann man auch mal im Baggersee schwimmen gehen,
muss sie zum duschen/baden nicht ausziehen und zum reinigen kommt sie einmal pro Monat in den Geschirrspüler ( kein Witz ).


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2021)

Wäre es nicht Waldy gewesen der der Fragensteller ist, hätte ich auf Spamvorbereitung getippt.
ich trage meist keine Uhr, besitze aber eine Junkers 150 Jahre Edition Quarz Uhr, die hat 2009 so gut 200,-€ gekostet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist ja irre, die hab ich auch, aber in Platin mit Brillis.
> 
> Hast du die auch von @Markus geschenkt bekommen?


Ja versucht er dich auch jedes Jahr zu schmieren, unerträglich.
Aber was soll man machen, es gibt ja keine Altkleidersammlung
für Uhren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber was soll man machen, es gibt ja keine Altkleidersammlung
> für Uhren.


Eben, und bevor man sie in die Tonne haut verschenkt man sie eben


----------



## TheLevel (3 Dezember 2021)

Hey, hier kann ich eine Brücke zu Corona bauen: Ich trage tatsächlich eine Automatikuhr aber mit dem iPhone und nicht funktionierender Gesichtserkennung wegen Maske wäre eine zusätzliche Apple-Watch am Bein eine Idee...


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2021)

Mitte der 90er habe ich ein Warenwirtschaftssystem für Juweliere entwickelt. Mein damaliger Geschäftspartner und ich waren auf einer Schmuckmesse in München, um die Software vorzustellen. Abends rückte da der Wachdienst mit Hunden und teilweise mit MPs an, nur um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen, was da wohl für Werte vorhanden waren.
Wir hatten an unserem System auch eine Kamera, mit der man die verkauften Stücke fotografieren und ein Zertifikat für die Versicherung erstellen konnte. An einem Tag kam ein Vertreter eines Herstellers vorbei und ließ eine Uhr da, mit der wir diese Funktionalität demonstrieren sollten. Ohne Quittung, Unterschrift oder ähnliches. Na ja, das gute Stück kostete ja auch nur gut 60.000,-DM, da kann man sowas ja mal machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Mein damaliger Geschäftspartner


War das nicht dein Bruder/Schwager?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> War das nicht dein Bruder/Schwager?


Hallo @DeltaMikeAir , bitte entschuldige, aber ich bin heute etwas begriffsstutzig. Was meinst Du damit?
Es war tatsächlich ein Geschäftspartner und die Firma ist heute ein Multimilionenunternehmen aus dem ich aber ziemlich am Anfang schon wieder ausgestiegen bin.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?


Ich dachte du hättest mal was von deinem Bruder/Schwager/Thailand erzählt...
Aber ich habe mich wohl geirrt. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo @DeltaMikeAir , bitte entschuldige, aber ich bin heute etwas begriffsstutzig. Was meinst Du damit?
> Es war tatsächlich ein Geschäftspartner und die Firma ist heute ein Multimilionenunternehmen aus dem ich aber ziemlich am Anfang schon wieder ausgestiegen bin.


... man kann schon mal etwas falsch machen,
aber Reich sein ist nicht alles


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Dezember 2021)

Breitling B-1


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... man kann schon mal etwas falsch machen,
> aber Reich sein ist nicht alles


Das stimmt. Ich bin damals erst als Mitinhaber ausgestiegen und wurde Angestellter, wozu ich mich allerdings etwas überreden ließ. So 1 Jahr später habe ich dann ganz aufgehört, aber aus eigener Entscheidung, weil wir einfach nicht so gut zusammenpassten, aber auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Ich bin zwar relativ hart im Nehmen,aber das war irgendwann doch zuviel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.
> 
> ...


Da ich leider keinen hochbezahlten Moderationsjob habe, begnüge ich mich mit Breitling – selbstredend für jeden Wochentage eine andere Farbe:





__





						Breitling Professional Kollektion online kaufen | Breitling DE
					

Die Breitling Professional Kollektion: die ideale Uhr für Abenteurer. Finden Sie die Uhr, die zu Ihnen passt!




					www.breitling.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> begnüge ich mich mit Breitling – selbstredend für jeden Wochentage eine andere Farbe


Dann gehörst du also eher zum SPS´ler-Fußvolk.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du also eher zum SPS´ler-Fußvolk.


Genau. Tatsächlich trage ich ein Xiaomi Mi Smart Band für 19.99 €. Mit Schrittezähler für das Fußvolk. 

Zum Glück weiß nur der chinesische Staatsapparat, wie wenig ich mich bewege – und nicht meine Krankenkasse.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Ich gehöre mit meiner Casio ja auch eher zu denen, die froh sein müssen dass sie ein Dach über dem Kopf haben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

@waldy 
was trägst du denn?


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> was trägst du denn?


Ich Magen immer noch die Uhren aus 80-90 Jahre.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Was ist denn die rechte für eine, die mit der kyrillischen Schrift?


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist denn die rechte für eine, die mit der kyrillischen Schrift?


Das ist Slava Uhr, Handaufzug.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Das ist Slava Uhr, Handaufzug.


Aus Moskau. So eine habe ich auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Poljot hat ja auch ganz interessante Uhren, Fliegeruhren, Kamfschwimmeruhren usw...


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aus Moskau. So eine habe ich auch noch nie gesehen.


Da muss ich immer an den Film Red Heat denken, wo Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Russen spielt und am Ende, seine aus der DDR stammende Uhr gegen die Uhr des von James Belushi gespielten Amis tauscht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2021)

ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses Jahr folgenen Adventskalender kaufen,
habe ich aber zu spät endeckt, da wir schon den 3. Dez. haben macht
es irgendwie kein spass mehr. Vieleicht im nächsten Jahr.



			https://www.chronext.de/adventskalender#a76d1cc6-0370-4fc5-8655-94eaf2806a88


----------



## dingo (3 Dezember 2021)

Eine meiner Uhren habe ich an einen Amerikaner versteigert:








						Patek Philippe’s $31 Million Grandmaster Chime Becomes Most Expensive Watch Ever Sold
					

Christie’s Only Watch charity auction Nov. 9 in Geneva raised nearly $39 million for Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (DMD) research




					www.barrons.com


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Waldy, hast Du Deine neue Festplatte schon formatiert? Zu Deiner Frage. Ich trage seit 4 Jahren eine Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium B612 und bin damit hochzufrieden.

.


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.
> 
> ...


Ich habe immer gewusst, dass Programmierer mindestens einen Nebenjob haben.


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Poljot hat ja auch ganz interessante Uhren, Fliegeruhren, Kamfschwimmeruhren usw...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57797


Das ist aber die Kosmonautenuhr. Da ist Lunochod drauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Kosmonautenuhr. Da ist Lunochod drauf.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Poljot hat ja auch ganz interessante Uhren, Fliegeruhren, Kamfschwimmeruhren *usw...*


Danke für die Info, für mich sah das eher aus wie eine dampfbetriebene Lore aus dem Bergbau 😅


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2021)

Kaum Diskutiert man über seine Uhren, will Google auch ein Wörtchen mit reden.


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... für mich sah das eher aus wie eine dampfbetriebene Lore aus dem Bergbau 😅


*😤*
Also weißt Du...
Es steht doch sogar direkt oben drüber: *LUNA-17

😁 🤣*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> *😤*
> Also weißt Du...
> Es steht doch sogar direkt oben drüber: *LUNA-17
> 
> 😁 🤣*


Verzeihe mir das ich den kyrillischen Text nicht lesen kann 🥺


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Verzeihe mir das ich den kyrillischen Text nicht lesen kann



Ist doch fast wie griechisch...



PS:
An viel mehr als den allerersten gelernten Satz kann ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern: "Это окно."
GANZ wichtig im Leben...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist doch fast wie griechisch...



Griechisch und russisch standen bei mir ( NRW ) nicht auf dem Schulplan. Nur spanisch und französisch 😩


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, für mich sah das eher aus wie eine dampfbetriebene Lore aus dem Bergbau 😅


Ist doch russisch. Sieht ein wenig archaisch aus, funktioniert aber.


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ist doch russisch. Sieht ein wenig archaisch aus, funktioniert aber.


Und lässt sich vermutlich notfalls mit dem reparieren, was man im Weltraum so findet...


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

Hammer, Draht  Alienhaare usw...


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Griechisch und russisch standen bei mir ( NRW ) nicht auf dem Schulplan. Nur spanisch und französisch 😩


Immer diese minderwertigen Bildungsgänge.
Kein Wunder, dass das mit der richtigen Uhr nicht klappt.
😜


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hammer, Draht  Alienhaare usw...


Hammer und ein 17/19'er Schlüssel reicht. Und Panzertape


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Immer diese minderwertigen Bildungsgänge.
> Kein Wunder, dass das mit der richtigen Uhr nicht klappt.
> 😜


Ich könnte ja noch russisch lernen. Einen Mentor mit Kapazitäten gäbe es hier ja 😉

Dann klappts vielleicht noch mit der Rolex


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

Erkläre mal einem Russen was Panzertape ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Erkläre mal einem Russen was Panzertape ist.


Die kennen das schon, das russische Weltraumprogramm wäre ohne dieses gar nicht möglich.


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja noch russisch lernen. Einen Mentor mit Kapazitäten gäbe es hier ja 😉
> 
> Dann klappts vielleicht noch mit der Rolex


Kannst ja schon mal anfangen: minja sawud D.M.A. Waldy versteht das.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Kann alles (was ich brauche), macht alles mit, mit der kann man auch mal im Baggersee schwimmen gehen,
> muss sie zum duschen/baden nicht ausziehen und zum reinigen kommt sie einmal pro Monat in den Geschirrspüler ...


Diesen Zweck erfüllt auch meine Unterhose. Allerdings kann man die Zeit bestenfalls in Wochen ablesen.


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja noch russisch lernen. Einen Mentor mit Kapazitäten gäbe es hier ja 😉


 
Ich hatte 8 Schuljahre Russisch inklusive Abitur und (fast nur) das blieb' nach 50 Lebensjahren über:


hucki schrieb:


> An viel mehr als den allerersten gelernten Satz kann ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern: "Это окно."
> GANZ wichtig im Leben...


😭


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

Mein Russischlehrer hat am letzten Schultag gesagt: Das letzte was Ihr tun dürft  wenn Ihr die Schule verlasst, ist die russische Sprache zu vergessen. Die werdet Ihr das ganze Leben  lang brauchen. Als folgsamer Schüler war das letzte was ich getan habe... die russische Sprache zu vergessen. Ich habe sie nie wieder gebraucht.


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> ... die russische Sprache zu vergessen. Ich habe sie nie wieder gebraucht.


Willkommen im Club!
🥳


Nur über's Fernsehen inklusive "Sendung mit der Maus" reg' ich mich immer auf, wenn es wieder mal "Sojus" statt "Sajus" heißt.
Spricht doch beim Englischen i, a usw. auch (fast) keiner wie im Deutschen.
😤


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> An viel mehr als den allerersten gelernten Satz kann ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern: "Это окно."
> GANZ wichtig im Leben...


Der wichtigste spanische Satz: 
donde esta el inodoro


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der wichtigste spanische Satz:
> donde esta el inodoro


 
kommt doch (auch zeitlich) erst nach:
¡Una cerveza grande, por favor!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

@waldy , wurden deine Frage zufriedenstellend beantwortet? Jetzt weist du welche Uhren die SPS Millionäre tragen.


----------



## dekuika (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> kommt doch (auch zeitlich) erst nach:
> ¡Una cerveza grande, por favor!


"I una Aqua sin Gas por favor"

Wir wollen doch die Frauen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... mit der kann man auch mal im Baggersee schwimmen gehen,
> ... und zum reinigen kommt sie einmal pro Monat in den Geschirrspüler ( kein Witz ).


Ahnst Du etwas, Michaël? EinsparPotenzial! Einmal pro Monat BaggerSee statt GeschirrSpüler - oder wie viel kostet der Einritt zum BaggerSee?



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... selbstredend für jeden Wochentage eine andere Farbe ...


Eine ChamäleonUhr, die ihre Farbe dem Wochentag anpasst oder für jeden Wochentag ein anderes Exemplar der Uhr (montags braun, dienstags rot, mittwochs orange, donnerstags gelb, freitags grün, samstags blau, sonntags violett und feiertags zusätzlich gold, bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Feiertagen am ersten silber und am zweiten gold)?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich habe eine Automatik Uhr, bin
> sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube ich kaufe noch
> eine zweite für die Arbeit.


Gut, dass Du kein Beamter bist, Helmut! Eine AutomatikUhr muss bewegt werden, damit sie laufen kann. Für BeamtenMikado also weniger geeignet.



dekuika schrieb:


> "I una Aqua sin Gas por favor"
> 
> Wir wollen doch die Frauen nicht vergessen.


Und an Michaël haben wir damit auch gedacht! Stille Wasser sind tief und BaggerSeen meistens auch.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du welche Uhren die SPS Millionäre tragen.


Statt "SPS-Millionäre" vielleicht besser "Bit-Millionäre"? Damit hätten wir auch diejenigen nicht ausgeschlossen, die bei dem Wort Bit eher an cerveza (HopfenTee) denken.

PS:
Hat schon mal einer von euch ein Byte bestellt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du kein Beamter bist, Helmut! Eine AutomatikUhr muss bewegt werden, damit sie laufen kann. Für BeamtenMikado also weniger geeignet.


Ob da etwas im klein gedruckten steht, für welche Berufsgruppen die Uhr nicht geeignet ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ahnst Du etwas, Michaël? EinsparPotenzial! Einmal pro Monat BaggerSee statt GeschirrSpüler - oder wie viel kostet der Einritt zum BaggerSee?


Ich trage nur so ungern mein Geschirr zum Baggersee 🤦‍♂️


----------



## infomike (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ob da etwas im klein gedruckten steht, für welche Berufsgruppen die Uhr nicht geeignet ist?


Die Beamten müssen die Uhr nur am Stempelarm tragen, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch die Frauen nicht vergessen.



Wenn die bessere Hälfte mitkommt, hat doch Montagetätigkeit gar keinen Sinn mehr?!

😁


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du welche Uhren die SPS Millionäre tragen.


... während ihrer Mini-Jobs.

Übliches Gehalt wäre dann auch gleich mit geklärt.
Außer, man ist in benachteiligten Regionen aufgewachsen und hatte daher weder Russisch noch Griechisch...
😜


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Außer, man ist in benachteiligten Regionen aufgewachsen....


Dann gehört man zur Gruppe der Multimillionäre 😋


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> wurden deine Frage zufriedenstellend beantwortet? Jetzt weist du welche Uhren die SPS Millionäre tragen.


Ja, nur ich fühle mich sehr arm unter euch


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, nur ich fühle mich sehr arm unter euch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, nur ich fühle mich sehr arm unter euch


Warum, meine Casio hat 30 DM gekostet ( das sind 15€ ). Gerhards Uhr 29,99€

Reichtum zeichnet sich doch nicht durch materielle Sachen aus. Wirklich reich ist man mit Dingen, die man sich nicht kaufen kann. Glück, Gesundheit, Liebe, Träume.....


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, nur ich fühle mich sehr arm unter euch


OK, meine Fehler.
Korrektur.
" Ja, obwohl ich keine Teuere Uhr habe, 
ich bin zufrieden mit meine Uhr 
Gruß Waldy


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> ich bin zufrieden mit meine Uhr


Na siehste!

Ist eh' alles relativ:
So'n römischer Legionär z.B. konnte von Deiner Uhr noch nicht mal träumen...


PS:
Außer bei Ben Hur vielleicht...


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> hast Du Deine neue Festplatte schon formatiert?


Ja, habe ich, auf zwei Partitionen.
Nun testen Festplatte auf Absturz von Tisch - möchte ich das nicht so gerne 
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, nur ich fühle mich sehr arm unter euch


Du meinst: sehr auf den Arm genommen von uns?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

@waldy 
Was macht der neue Job?


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was macht der neue Job?


Da scheint Pünktlichkeit gefordert zu sein!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da scheint Pünktlichkeit gefordert zu sein!


Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu spät


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu spät


Vielleicht legt waldy jetzt schon Wert darauf, pünktlich zu den VorstellungsGesprächen zu erscheinen.

@waldy 
Zum Trost: Uhren, die stehengeblieben sind, zeigen 2-mal am Tag die richtige Zeit an (Vorsicht: bei den Umstellungen zwischen Sommer- und Winterzeit, dann kann es auch 1- oder 3-mal sein!)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht bracht Waldy auch nur einen neuen Wecker, weil seiner immer klingelt während er schläft?


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was macht der neue Job?


Hallo
Bin noch auf die Suche 
Vielleicht hättest du auch ein Tipp für mich.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin noch auf die Suche
> Vielleicht hättest du auch ein Tipp für mich.
> Gruß


Oje, war die Firma mit dem Probearbeiten letztens nichts?


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oje, war die Firma mit dem Probearbeiten letztens nichts?


Leider nichts, auf dem Markt gibt es bessere Kandidaten 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Leider nichts, auf dem Markt gibt es bessere Kandidaten
> Gruß


Verstehe, dann viel Glück beim nächsten mal 👍


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oje


Way, diese Wortschatz lese ich erste mal von dir 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Way, diese Wortschatz lese ich erste mal von dir
> Gruß


Dann liest du hier nicht fleißig mit 😁
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/fun-zum-feierabend.1322/page-292#post-796467


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann liest du hier nicht fleißig mit 😁
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/fun-zum-feierabend.1322/page-292#post-796467


Verständlich, das Bild ist so überwältigend, dass man den sparsamen Text leicht übersehen kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Verständlich, das Bild ist so überwältigend, dass man den sparsamen Text leicht übersehen kann.


Nun besser?
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/zu...terbetrieb-auslegen.105113/page-2#post-800305


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nun besser?


Na ja, wenn ich versuche lesen deine Beiträge, ich sehe meisten nur


> _User des Jahres 2018_


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nun besser?
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/zu...terbetrieb-auslegen.105113/page-2#post-800305


Oja, tatsächlich! Das Wort gehört offensichtlich nicht nur zu Deinem aktiven Wortschatz, Dein Wortschatz beschränkt sich sogar auf dieses Wort (in den gezeigten Beispielen).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Ok, das Thema verliert sich langsam, also Waldy, ich habe eine Casio Classic. Damit habe ich die Frage beantwortet.

Einen schönen Abend zusammen 😌


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2021)

Meine wertvollste Uhr ist ein 20 Jahre alter Swatch Chronograph.
Ansonsten hab ich eine Apple Watch … Aber das ist keine Uhr, sondern Spielzeug


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Dezember 2021)

Ne Garmin


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Dezember 2021)

Luxus ist, wenn man es sich leisten kann kein Statussymbol zu besitzen. 🙃


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Leider nichts, auf dem Markt gibt es bessere Kandidaten
> Gruß


Waldy, als was bewirbst du dich denn eigentlich? Vielleicht war es auch nur nicht die richtige Stelle?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Luxus ist, wenn man es sich leisten kann kein Statussymbol zu besitzen. 🙃


Selbstverständlich!


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich, auf zwei Partitionen.
> Nun testen Festplatte auf Absturz von Tisch - möchte ich das nicht so gerne
> Gruß


Mach aber vorher ein Backup. Evtl. musst Du mit deinem Testlauf bis zum nächsten Black Friday warten.


----------



## Ralle (4 Dezember 2021)

Ich liebe mech. Uhren, irgendwie ist das für mich eine Art Kunst in Mechanik.
Meine tägliche Uhr ist eine mit Seepferdchen, die hält viel aus und ist ein Geschenk eines Freundes, der leider nicht mehr lebt. Also für mich sozusagen Kultur, Kunst, Erinnerung in einem.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich liebe mech. Uhren, irgendwie ist das für mich eine Art Kunst in Mechanik.
> Meine tägliche Uhr ist eine mit Seepferdchen, die hält viel aus und ist ein Geschenk eines Freundes, der leider nicht mehr lebt. Also für mich sozusagen Kultur, Kunst, Erinnerung in einem.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Seepfedchen auf der Rückseite ist 
Ein schöner Gegensatz zu unserer hochtechnisierten, voll elektronischen und vernetzten Welt.
Funktioniert ohne Strom, ist zuverlässig und hält wirklich was aus.
Alle paar Jahre einen Kundendienst und gut ist


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du die Speedmaster heute kaufst kostet sie das 5 fache und hält nur noch halb so lange.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Speedmaster heute kaufst kostet sie das 5 fache und hält nur noch halb so lange.


Wie kommst du darauf?
Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass Omega schlechte Qualität liefert.


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich liebe mech. Uhren


Und magst du Automatik Uhr oder Handaufzug?
Ich Magen beide Arten.
Wichtig das die funktionieren gut.
Meine jetzige Slava Uhr Handaufzug ca. 30  Jahre alt ( auf dem Foto siehe oben) funktioniert bis heute noch ohne Probleme. Und geht nur 10 Sekunden schneller in 24 h.
Das nenne ich gute Qualität aus alte Zeiten.

Gruß


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass Omega schlechte Qualität liefert.


War eine Vermutung. Ich bin nicht in der Gehaltsklasse, dass ich es überprüfen könnte.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> War eine Vermutung. Ich bin nicht in der Gehaltsklasse, dass ich es überprüfen könnte.


Bei Omega kann man sogar noch von sowas wie einem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sprechen.
Verglichen mit mit anderen Marken in dem Segment bekommt man viel Uhr mit vergleichsweise "wenig" Namenszuschlag.
Sieht man auch, wenn man die Preise für gebrauchte Uhren anschaut.


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


Ich habe ein mal Seiko Automatik gekauft. Nach einiger Zeit Uhr ging die Uhr nicht ganz richtig.
Unter Lupe dann habe ich schrift gefunden: Made in Indien
Habe die Uhr entsorgt sofort.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Meine jetzige Slava Uhr Handaufzug ca. 30  Jahre alt ( auf dem Foto siehe oben) funktioniert bis heute noch ohne Probleme. Und geht nur 10 Sekunden schneller in 24 h.
> Das nenne ich gute Qualität aus alte Zeiten.


Für die alten Slava gibt es immer mehr Sammler.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und geht nur 10 Sekunden schneller in 24 h.


Puh, das sind ja über 4,5 Minuten im Monat zu schnell.



waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal Seiko Automatik gekauft. Nach einiger Zeit Uhr ging die Uhr nicht ganz richtig.


Wo denn? Am Strand von Mallorca oder in der Türkei?


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Puh, das sind ja über 4,5 Minuten im Monat zu schnell.


Delta, bei jede mechanische Uhren steht in Beschreibung Tagesabweichung bis  ca. 20 - 25 Sekunden in 24 h.
Sogar bei Namen Hersteller und teuerer Uhr.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Delta, bei jede mechanische Uhren steht in Beschreibung Tagesabweichung bis  ca. 20 - 25 Sekunden in 24 h.
> Sogar bei Namen Hersteller und teuerer Uhr.
> Gruß


Stimmt, dafür ist sie dann ja wieder richtig gut ( ich bin einfach zu verwöhnt mit meiner Casio :-/ )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal Seiko Automatik gekauft. ..


War das nicht die blaue Mauritius unter den Uhren?


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> War das nicht die blaue Mauritius


Was meinst du damit?
Wo sind die Uhr?
Gruß


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Die kann man nur auf Mauritius kaufen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? ...


Das war wahrscheinlich ein sehr seltenes Sammlerstück.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das war wahrscheinlich ein sehr seltenes Sammlerstück.


Jetzt outen wir uns aber als ganz schön alte Säcke  
Wer von den "Jungen" kennt noch eine blaue Mauritius oder interessiert sich gar für Armbanduhren.


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt outen wir uns aber als ganz schön alte Säcke
> Wer von den "Jungen" kennt noch eine blaue Mauritius oder interessiert sich gar für Armbanduhren.


Vermutlich kommt jetzt irgendwann die Frage ob man eine SPS mit Dampf betreiben kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt outen wir uns aber als ganz schön alte Säcke
> Wer von den "Jungen" kennt noch eine blaue Mauritius


Ich bin also auch ein alter Sack 😥


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin also auch ein alter Sack 😥



Ja ganz eineutig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja ganz eineutig.


Lebenserfahren hört sich irgendwie schöner an 😅


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Blaue Mauritius | Dehner
					

Jetzt Blaue Mauritius kaufen im Onlineshop von Dehner ✓Dekorative Hängepflanze mit edlem Erscheinungsbild ✓Bezaubert mit attraktiven, himmelblauen Blüten ✓Schöner Kontrast zu dem hellen, silbrigen Laub ✓Blühfreudig: blüht unermüdlich von Mai bis September ✓Für beeindruckenden Blütenteppich in...




					www.dehner.de
				




Konnte aber keine Uhr erkennen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Blaue Mauritius | Dehner
> 
> 
> Jetzt Blaue Mauritius kaufen im Onlineshop von Dehner ✓Dekorative Hängepflanze mit edlem Erscheinungsbild ✓Bezaubert mit attraktiven, himmelblauen Blüten ✓Schöner Kontrast zu dem hellen, silbrigen Laub ✓Blühfreudig: blüht unermüdlich von Mai bis September ✓Für beeindruckenden Blütenteppich in...
> ...


Die alten Säcke kennen sie ja


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Die rote fehlt noch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die alten Säcke kennen sie ja
> Anhang anzeigen 57823


Ja genau. Irgendwo habe ich noch ein paar solcher Bögen herum liegen. Vielleicht reichen sie sogar noch für ein Briefporto.


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Pass auf, dass sie nicht schimmeln.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich noch ein paar solcher Bögen herum liegen


Tauschen wir, gegen eine Quarzuhr?

PS:
Wobei, bei ein paar Bögen fallen ja sie Preise in den Keller, dann im Tausch gegen ein paar 55Cent Briefmarken.


----------



## maxder2te (4 Dezember 2021)

Ich trage seit 2004 keine Uhr mehr. Man ist immer und überall von Uhren umgeben und die meisten Handys zeigen die Zeit auch an.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Ich trage seit 2004 keine Uhr mehr. Man ist immer und überall von Uhren umgeben und die meisten Handys zeigen die Zeit auch an.


Meine letzte Uhr habe ich 1996 zum Zivildienst gekauft, da ging es nicht ohne ;-) Extra die billigste von Casio rausgesucht die es gab, glaub 7 Mark hat die gekostet. Wichtigste Funktion: Wecker. Ich habe eben noch gesucht wo ich die wohl noch rumliegen habe, vermutlich läuft die immer noch.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Meine letzte Uhr habe ich 1996 zum Zivildienst gekauft, da ging es nicht ohne ;-) Extra die billigste von Casio rausgesucht die es gab, glaub 7 Mark hat die gekostet. Wichtigste Funktion: Wecker. Ich habe eben noch gesucht wo ich die wohl noch rumliegen habe, vermutlich läuft die immer noch.


Ich kann nicht ohne Armbanduhr Leben.
Ich kenne auch die aussagen: Hängen ja überall Uhren, Jedes Handy zeigt die zeit an...
Ohne Uhr fühle ich mich irgendwie "nackt".


----------



## Blockmove (5 Dezember 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht ohne Armbanduhr Leben.
> Ich kenne auch die aussagen: Hängen ja überall Uhren, Jedes Handy zeigt die zeit an...
> Ohne Uhr fühle ich mich irgendwie "nackt".


Geht mir genauso ... 
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.
Ich hab mal den Entzug probiert und hab versagt  😜
Deshalb hab ich mir vor ne Apple Watch zu gelegt.
Spart häufig den Griff zum Handy und zeigt nebenbei auch noch die Uhrzeit an.


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte mal Anfang der 90er ne Junghans Solaruhr gekauf, 70 DM, lief 20 Jahre ohne Aufladen ohne Batteriewechsel...
Glaub sowas gibts heut nicht mehr...


----------



## Blockmove (5 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Anfang der 90er ne Junghans Solaruhr gekauf, 70 DM, lief 20 Jahre ohne Aufladen ohne Batteriewechsel...
> Glaub sowas gibts heut nicht mehr...


Doch gibt's
Seiko Eco drive


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Anfang der 90er ne Junghans Solaruhr gekauf, 70 DM, lief 20 Jahre ohne Aufladen ohne Batteriewechsel...
> Glaub sowas gibts heut nicht mehr...


Wenn ich meine jeden Tag trage, geht das auch 
Ich hatte mal einen Uhrenbeweger (Chinasch...), der hat jedenfalls den Geist aufgegeben, die Motore geingen irgendwann fest, einer nach dem andern.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Uhrenbeweger (Chinasch...), ...


Ach sooo, UhrenBeweger sind das, diese winkenden Garfields, die man überall sieht!?


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

Diese Rotfrontgarfields erinnern mich immer an unsere Bonzen in der DDR. Die standen auch rum wie Uhrenbeweger. Nur trugen die ihre Uhren rechts.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Anfang der 90er ne Junghans Solaruhr gekauf, 70 DM, lief 20 Jahre ohne Aufladen ohne Batteriewechsel...
> Glaub sowas gibts heut nicht mehr...


Ich sehe so eine Uhr ab und zu im Stadtpark. Die laufen tatsächlich ohne Aufladen und Batteriewechsel. Nachts sind die aber relativ nutzlos.



Ralle schrieb:


> .. Ich hatte mal einen Uhrenbeweger ..


Ralle, das muss ja eine bewegende Zeit für dich gewesen sein. Was doch so ein Zeiteisen an Liebe und Ausmerksamkeit erfordert, ohne Übertreibung ein Tamagotchi für Männer .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Uhrenbeweger


Schnellladestation:


----------



## Heinileini (5 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich sehe so eine Uhr ab und zu im Stadtpark.


Ich glaube, ducati meinte mit "SolarUhr" nicht eine "SonnenUhr", Dagobert.
Aber diese Vorteile haben SonnenUhren immerhin:
- sie synchonisieren sich bei Sonnenschein automatisch wieder ein und
- die Umstellung zwischen Sommer- und Winterzeit geschieht in "EigenRegie" des Benutzers durch Verdrehen der Skala.
Leider sind die meisten SonnenUhren konstruktiv nicht für diese Umstellung vorbereitet.
Als ArmbandUhren sind sie leider auch zu voluminös, wenn der Kompass und die Wasserwaage integriert sind.


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2021)

Sowas?


🤔


----------



## Heinileini (5 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Sowas?
> Anhang anzeigen 57834
> 
> 🤔


Genau! Die Abbildung zeigt aber die kompaktere mit-ohne-Wasserwaage-und-mit-ohne-Kompass-Billig-Variante für Legionäre, die ohnehin Kompass und Wasserwaage im Gepäck mit sich führen.

PS:
Vorsicht! Nicht auf Angebote hereinfallen, die über einen integrierten Sextanten verfügen! Dafür benötigt man zusätzlich ein Stativ!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Leider nichts, auf dem Markt gibt es bessere Kandidaten
> Gruß


Stimmt 😇


----------



## waldy (7 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Stimmt


Ja, das habe ich schon in andere Threads gelesen



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wegen Fachkräftemangel, jetzt nehmen sie wirklich jeden 😉😅 ( außer einen )



Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Dezember 2021)

> Wegen Fachkräftemangel, jetzt nehmen sie wirklich jeden 😉😅 ( außer einen )



Die Personaler recherchieren heutzutage auch im Internet über die Bewerber


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Personaler recherchieren heutzutage auch im Internet über die Bewerber


Wozu man dem Personaler in diesem speziellen Fall nur gratulieren kann!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Stimmt 😇


Besser und pflegeleichter als ein Schlosser 😊


----------

